
Hacker named to Homeland Security Advisory Council - atestu
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10258634-83.html
======
infinibuy
It's about time the government gets those guys on our side instead of the
other way around.

~~~
mahmud
There are no "blackhats" or "whitehats"; only skilled labor, the former is
looking but the later is employed :-)

